Ask HN: What are the free resource for solo-entrepreneur? - xcoding
======
rtcoms
Few days ago I found this : [https://github.com/255kb/stack-on-a-
budget](https://github.com/255kb/stack-on-a-budget)

------
cdiamand
For motivation: [http://indiehackers.com](http://indiehackers.com)

------
wprapido
[http://7daystartup.com/](http://7daystartup.com/)

